# Lost Girl



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lost Girl is moving to Fridays starting 7/20.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My TiVo picked up the move seamlessly...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

So did mine. Thanks.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

While show has been renewed for a third season in Canada, there have been no air dates announced...


----------



## Fixer (Mar 29, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> While show has been renewed for a third season in Canada, there have been no air dates announced...


If we're talking its air dates on SyFy, all of the articles I have read say season 3 will premiere January 2013.

When SyFy aired seasons 1 and 2 back-to-back, I assumed they were playing "catch up" so they could air season 3 concurrently with Showcase in the Fall. I guess that isn't the case. 

___


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fixer said:


> If we're talking its air dates on SyFy, all of the articles I have read say season 3 will premiere January 2013.
> 
> When SyFy aired seasons 1 and 2 back-to-back, I assumed they were playing "catch up" so they could air season 3 concurrently with Showcase in the Fall. I guess that isn't the case.
> 
> ___


Interesting. I got my info from Wiki, so it could be wrong. I'll welcome the break until next year. I've had trouble keeping up with LG since it's been running non-stop it seems forever...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fixer said:


> If we're talking its air dates on SyFy, all of the articles I have read say season 3 will premiere January 2013....


Here's the announcement -- S3 airs in January on Showcase in Canada. I haven't seen any info yet on whether SyFy will air it at the same time. Checked the SyFy Web site, but couldn't find anything...


----------

